#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Role of the Database Administrator in database management system free download pdf

## amitsharma957

1. The End User who uses the application. Ultimately, this is the user  who actually puts the data in the system into use in business. This user  need not know anything about the organization of data in the physical  level. She also need not be aware of the complete data in the system.  She needs to have access and knowledge of only the data she is using.  	2. The Application Programmer who develops the application programs.  She has more knowledge about the data and its structure since she has  manipulate the data using her programs. She also need not have access  and knowledge of the complete data in the system.





  Similar Threads: Immediate Database Modification in database management system free pdf download Database Relations database management system  pdf free download Database Users in database management system free pdf download Extending Database Capabilities in database management system free pdf download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download

----------

